# Kratos Vs Luffy



## Superrazien (Aug 9, 2011)

Kratos from God of War 3 Vs Time Skip Luffy. 

Kratos has all items except time altering items.

1) In character
2) Blood lust


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 9, 2011)

Inb4 Haki,speedblitz,precog.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 9, 2011)

Kratos should win 

Saying time skip luffy doesn't really mean anything right now either, wait for more feats...


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2011)

Kratos lets out a bloodlusted scream and out of the sky comes Asura. Asura  and Kratos fuse to make the most raged man in video game history and now Kratos has a bunch that can potentiall bust a planet and he has six arms to shoot beams at Luffy. Luffys pants sudden;y turn brown and he begs for forgiveness. Kratos knows no such thing and slaughters Luffy.


The end

-By Original Sin

Based on a true story of epic proportions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 9, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Kratos lets out a bloodlusted scream and out of the sky comes Asura. Asura  and Kratos fuse to make the most raged man in video game history and now Kratos has a bunch that can potentiall bust a planet and he has six arms to shoot beams at Luffy. Luffys pants sudden;y turn brown and he begs for forgiveness. Kratos knows no such thing and slaughters Luffy.
> 
> 
> The end
> ...



Cool story.
Any others?


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2011)

Kratos's hate is so powerful and his bloodlust is always on that Luffy automatically get's downed by Kratos's gar-hak-enj-aki crush . The battle is on Mount Olympus so Kratos throws Luffy off and goes back to fucking Aphrodite


----------



## Thor (Aug 9, 2011)

God of War Gods are admiral level.v


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 9, 2011)

Thor said:


> God of War Gods are admiral level.v



Sad but true


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 9, 2011)

Thor said:


> God of War Gods are admiral level.



So then someone who can beat multiple admiral - level people beats Luffy


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry luffy, looks like your not gonna be King of the Pirates after all. Kratos fucked you up too badly.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this same thread was done recently.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 9, 2011)

So Kratos gets the Golden Fleece and the Heads of Helios and Medusa?

Luffy tries unsuccessfully to punch Kratos and then gets blinded, petrified, and shattered. Either that or he gets his soul jacked out by the Claws of Hades.

Kratos wins, despite the speed disadvantage.


----------



## killfox (Aug 9, 2011)

Luffy is faster with movement speed but Kratos Durability, and reactions, and strength are enough to take Luffy down.

Luffy cant put Kratos down with his punches, but Kratos could react to Luffys punches grab his arm and tear it off or slice it off etc.

I can only imagine what crazy ass finishinig combo Kratos would pull to kill Luffy.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

Luffy would not last more than a minute against the God killing Kratos ..and that's being nice to Luffy


----------



## MKS (Aug 9, 2011)

Kratos would, in this order: First kills Enel. Finds out he's not actually a god. Gets pissed. Kills Luffy. Has steamy quick-time event sex with Robin and Nami.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

MKS said:


> Kratos would, in this order: First kills Enel. Finds out he's not actually a god. Gets pissed. Kills Luffy. Has steamy quick-time event sex with Robin and Nami.



wow .. so he has sex with Robin and Nami as a way to tea bag Luffy?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2011)

Luffy dies in all these ways.  (yes that includes being turned into a baby. )
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O49nntje3cE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MKS (Aug 9, 2011)

Heloves said:


> wow .. so he has sex with Robin and Nami as a way to tea bag Luffy?



That's not beyond the realm of possibility. Kratos is a certified pimp as well as a cold blooded BMF. 



ShikiYakumo said:


> Luffy dies in all these ways.  (yes that includes being turned into a baby. )



I still laugh at Kratos' arcade ending. He's turns around ready to beat the crap out of Raiden and Fuijin. :rofl


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2011)

MKS said:


> I still laugh at Kratos' arcade ending. He's turns around ready to beat the crap out of Raiden and Fuijin. :rofl



that was a great ending compared to Freddy's.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

MKS said:


> That's not beyond the realm of possibility. Kratos is a certified pimp as well as a cold blooded BMF.
> 
> 
> 
> I still laugh at Kratos' arcade ending. He's turns around ready to beat the crap out of Raiden and Fuijin. :rofl



well then loving your ending better


----------



## shikaigash (Aug 9, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> that was a great ending compared to Freddy's.



What was Freddy's ending?


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 9, 2011)

What was the OP smoking to think that this would be a fair fight?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> What was the OP smoking to think that this would be a fair fight?



He was smoking dat anime


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 10, 2011)

shikaigash said:


> What was Freddy's ending?



Nightwolf using shaman powers to send Freddy back to the dream world after Freddy brutally raped defeated Shao Kahn.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Nightwolf using shaman powers to send Freddy back to the dream world after Freddy brutally raped defeated Shao Kahn.



Oh yay, I love when fighting games dont give a shit about the writing


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Oh yay, I love when fighting games dont give a shit about the writing



oh and Freddy was hinted to have absorbed Shao Kahn's power. :ho


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Nightwolf using shaman powers to send Freddy back to the dream world after Freddy brutally raped defeated Shao Kahn.


What?
Thats...
what?


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 10, 2011)

Fuck the writing i love how freddy plays


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Fuck the writing i love how freddy plays



I want mortal kombat 9 so bad...sucks that some many good games are coming out this year...sucks for my wallet at least.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YgKoDQ_zIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I want mortal kombat 9 so bad...sucks that some many good games are coming out this year...sucks for my wallet at least.


trust me its a really fun game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 10, 2011)

I find it funny that my two mains are DLC.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 10, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> What was the OP smoking to think that this would be a fair fight?



I figured Luffys speed would make up for all the items Kratos has, and I havent seen anything from Kratos that leads me to believe he can tank all of Luffys strikes.


----------



## Light (Aug 10, 2011)

Kratos faces Gods, monsters, and titans on a daily basis.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> I figured Luffys speed would make up for all the items Kratos has, and I havent seen anything from Kratos that leads me to believe he can tank all of Luffys strikes.



He cant but has enough hax to generally even out the speed disadvantage, after this OP ark is over though I'm sure luffy will be able to beat him. Haki KO at this point isn't out of the question though...


----------



## Light (Aug 10, 2011)

So Luffy can beat Kronos?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> So Luffy can beat Kronos?



After this ark maybe, right now his recent feat with haki is more then enough for me to think he can KO kratos with it. Why are people assuming this match is rape? GoW verse is shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> So Luffy can beat Kronos?



He smacks around monsters about his size 
and he could beat Zeus


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2011)

A gave a great detailed story about how luffy loses and you it's still being debated. Fuck you guys


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> I find it funny that my two mains are DLC.



i main like 5 characters but  i like shang tsung and freddy tag team, they play pretty much the same. except shang tsung has higher damage


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> A gave a great detailed story about how luffy loses and you it's still being debated. Fuck you guys



It just wasn't good enough


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> After this ark maybe, right now his recent feat with haki is more then enough for me to think he can KO kratos with it. Why are people assuming this match is rape? GoW verse is shit.


you think kings haki can ko kratos??????????????? 

notsureifserious.jpg


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> you think kings haki can ko kratos???????????????
> 
> notsureifserious.jpg



KOing 50,000 people without showing any drain on luffy's stamina, I dont see why not if he focused it on kratos only, its all speculation though, no need to take it seriously 

Also GoW's gods aren't gods, greek cannon stomps the shit out of the GoWverse


----------



## Hale (Aug 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> KOing 50,000 people without showing any drain on luffy's stamina, I dont see why not if he focused it on kratos only, its all speculation though, no need to take it seriously
> 
> Also GoW's gods aren't gods, greek cannon stomps the shit out of the GoWverse



Medusa's Head stomps luffy


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2011)

Kratos wins in badassery 

Luffy wins for having the skill necessary to dominate the fight.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

Hale said:


> Medusa's Head stomps luffy



Over hype is over hype, thanks for the input though


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 10, 2011)

Luffy has a speed advantage and strength advantage over him. However, they are not an issue when Kratos's golden fleece redirects attacks at him.

Hancock can't compare to the head of Medusa. The former works by lust while the latter works by eye contact. Thinking it's a noro noro beam isn't going to help him this time.

Kratos wins. Though to be fair to Luffy killing GoWverse gods didn't display feats worthy of being called "godly". Only ones who slightly caught my attention were Zues and Poseidon.



Bender said:


> Kratos wins in badassery



I fail to see how is he very badass. He is a walking chunk of RAAAAAAGE. Sure he has cool weapons, being the main of a cool game, killed greek gods, etc, but if you look deep inside, he is no different than Sasuke.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> I fail to see how is he very badass. He is a walking chunk of RAAAAAAGE. Sure he has cool weapons, being the main of a cool game, killed greek gods, etc, but




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxHk3esxis8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbmlM-ZIYyY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



> if you look deep inside, he is no different than Sasuke.



Yeah, no. 

Sasuke had friends who were truer to him than his own family and the rest of his clan ever were to him. The gods of Olympus turned against Kratos before the idea of revenge ever crossed his mind. Pay attention to the beginning of God of War II. Zeus tricked him into draining his powers into the blade of Olympus and after taking out Colossus he took the opportunity to strike him down. And did I mention that Zeus is Kratos father. Yeah, some dad he turned out to be. Seriously, Sasuke could've avoided going down the path that he did  if he didn't take out his frustration of being unable to measure up to Itachi on Naruto. That's just grade A butthurt. 

Regardless of whether Kratos opened Pandora's box the gods were still bastards for not taking care of Ares sooner. Did you read the God of war comics? They were treating his own life like he was playing piece by hindering his quest for the Ambrosia to cure his daughter Calliope. 

Lastly, Kratos didn't treat his allies like shit like Sasuke did. He killed Karin without a seconds hesitation even though she's his medic.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxHk3esxis8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbmlM-ZIYyY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Sorry because I left out Titans of that list.



> Yeah, no.
> 
> Sasuke had friends who were truer to him than his own family and the rest of his clan ever were to him. The gods of Olympus turned against Kratos before the idea of revenge ever crossed his mind. Pay attention to the beginning of God of War II. Zeus tricked him into draining his powers into the blade of Olympus and after taking out Colossus he took the opportunity to strike him down. And did I mention that Zeus is Kratos father. Yeah, some dad he turned out to be. Seriously, Sasuke could've avoided going down the path that he did  if he didn't take out his frustration of being unable to measure up to Itachi on Naruto. That's just grade A butthurt.
> 
> ...



I didn't know there was a comic...

That's the background difference. I was talking about character. Now Kratos has more points in that he didn't cry with a hawk in the back cawing, but that doesn't change the fact that he murders everyone in his path even civilians like for example Poseidon's wife.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2011)

> I didn't know there was a comic...



Yeah, he was basically the cosmic plaything for all the gods even before he became the God of war.




> even civilians like for example Poseidon's wife.



Actually, that was his princess and he kept her around to prevent Zeus from molesting her.

Those civilians were self-absorbed supporters of Olympus that didn't see the madness of the gods. Before being exposed to the demons of the box Zeus chained up Prometheus for helping mortals and tortured him over and over.

Regardless in the conclusion of God of war III thanks to the power of hope Kratos carried in him. I mean did you really think that innocent people would be spared of his wrath? He killed scholars to awaken the phoenix in God of war II and get passage to the sisters of fate.

I won't neglect his negative traits but unlike Sasuke he came to acknowledge his faults (something Sasuke never will admit to). I mean right before being mindraped by Zeus Kratos had second thoughts about sacrificing Pandora for the sake of his revenge. 

IMO, that's showing great character development.


----------



## shikaigash (Aug 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Nightwolf using shaman powers to send Freddy back to the dream world after Freddy brutally raped defeated Shao Kahn.



Fuck yeah nice ending if I about it and also fuck Shao Kahn that sorry excuse for a overlord can suck a dick.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 10, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i main like 5 characters but  i like shang tsung and freddy tag team, they play pretty much the same. except shang tsung has higher damage



I main Skarlet and Freddy and thinking about it, if they actually fought that would be brutal and epic considering she would be absorbing his blood to get stronger, and she is already pretty high up with powerscaling.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 11, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> KOing 50,000 people without showing any drain on luffy's stamina, I dont see why not if he focused it on kratos only, its all speculation though, no need to take it seriously
> 
> Also GoW's gods aren't gods, greek cannon stomps the shit out of the GoWverse



Yeah God of War gods are strong, but there not as powerful as people hype them to be. Enel could probably beat most of them, and I am willing to bet that Whitebeard or any Admiral could kill them all.

People act like the GOW Gods are beyond DBZ level.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> I am willing to beat Whitebeard or any Admiral.



 **


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> Yeah God of War gods are strong, but there not as powerful as people hype them to be. Enel could probably beat most of them, and I am willing to bet that Whitebeard or any Admiral could kill them all.
> 
> People act like the GOW Gods are beyond DBZ level.



I half want to make a kratos vs percy jackson thread to piss people off now


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Superrazien Vs. Whitebeard and the Admirals?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Superrazien Vs. Whitebeard and the Admirals?



Though match to call


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Superrazien Vs. Whitebeard and the Admirals?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


>


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 12, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Superrazien Vs. Whitebeard and the Admirals?



I would say make it, but we all know its a stomp in my favor .


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 12, 2011)

He'll do to Luffy, exactly like he did to Hermes.
[YOUTUBE]xeMlqhRafGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 12, 2011)

Luffy is magnitudes faster than Kratos and punches giant monsters hundreds of feet in the air. Put Luffy in the GOW game and he would complete the story as well. 

Haki Gatling Gun to the face of a supersonic character before he knows what the fuck hit him.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 12, 2011)

wasnt kratos lightning timing?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> wasnt kratos lightning timing?



Game mechanics is not evidence of a person's speed.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 12, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Game mechanics is not evidence of a person's speed.


im sure it was in a QTE which is more like a cutscene than game mechanics


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 12, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> He'll do to Luffy, exactly like he did to Hermes.
> [YOUTUBE]xeMlqhRafGk[/YOUTUBE]



Except Luffy is quite a bit faster and strong enough to punt Kratos away.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> wasnt kratos lightning timing?



FUCK.NO.

Take away the golden fleece right now and this match will be an auto stomp in luffy's favor.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 12, 2011)

How exactly is Luffy hurting Kratos?

By using the blade of Olympus, he gets all of his GoW 2 strength, and last time I checked, GoW 2 Kratos resisted being crushed by Atlas who was pretty much holding up the earth's crust.

I'll give you the speed advantage though.


----------



## Light (Aug 12, 2011)

Kratos can fly can't he?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

Brohan said:


> How exactly is Luffy hurting Kratos?
> 
> By using the blade of Olympus, he gets all of his GoW 2 strength, and last time I checked, GoW 2 Kratos resisted being crushed by Atlas who was pretty much holding up the earth's crust.
> 
> I'll give you the speed advantage though.



Niether has a significant strength advantage, the only thing giving kratos the win is protection by the golden fleece. Other wise he's horribly sodomized.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> FUCK.NO.
> 
> Take away the golden fleece right now and this match will be an auto stomp in luffy's favor.



He was reacting to zeus' lightning which is real lightning


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> He was reacting to zeus' lightning which is real lightning



Not here.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Not here.


yea it is, its not magical lightning like chakra. its the same stuff that comes out of the sky


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Not here.



I'm not seeing why it should be excluded.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I'm not seeing why it should be excluded.



It's magical under the pretense that the GoW gods do not actually qualify as gods.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 12, 2011)

How does that stop their lightning being real lightning?

Do you have to be a deity to use lightning?


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> It's magical under the pretense that the GoW gods do not actually qualify as gods.



so them not being "gods" doesnt even make sense, especially since when they die the thing they have power over usually gets affected in some way


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> How does that stop their lightning being real lightning?
> 
> Do you have to be a deity to use lightning?



Dont come at me I'm just reiterating what the meta-dome decides, kratos isn't excepted as a lightning timer. End of story.


----------



## Light (Aug 12, 2011)

Lighting is Lighting.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

His reaction time is lightning, his movement speed was never clocked as such.

And technically if you want to pull the lightning is lightning card then luffy is a casual lightning timer against enel


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Dont come at me I'm just reiterating what the meta-dome decides, kratos isn't excepted as a lightning *timer*. End of story.





Disaresta said:


> His reaction time is lightning, his movement speed was never clocked as such.



Which is it?


----------



## Light (Aug 12, 2011)

Wait are you saying it wasn't real lighting?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Which is it?



He can react to lightning, but not move as fast as it


----------



## Light (Aug 12, 2011)

if he reacted to it and dodged it then he can move as fast as it. Well not really but what I'm trying to say is if you can react to something that means you were fast enought to dodge it meaning he is sorta as fast it it.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> He can react to lightning, but not move as fast as it



thats what i was saying in the first place


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> He can react to lightning, but not move as fast as it



Was the debate not about reactions?

My involvement in it was, at least.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> thats what i was saying in the first place



Then it was all a misunderstanding on my part


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 12, 2011)

And so I'm negging the shit out of you.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> And so I'm negging the shit out of you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> It's magical under the pretense that the GoW gods do not actually qualify as gods.



Yes we all know they weren't Gods, they were extraterrestrials.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 12, 2011)

God
Noun

Definition #2 (The first definition is about the Christian god, so we'll skip over that. ): A superhuman being or spirit worshiped as having power over nature or human fortunes; a deity.

The gods in God of War definitely qualify as gods.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 12, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Lighting is Lighting.



Thank you for making Luffy a lightning timer.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Thank you for making Luffy a lightning timer.



WHY? WHY did you bump this?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 12, 2011)

It's incredible how so many people struggle with the simple task that is correctly spelling 'light*n*ing'.  It's not 'lighting'.  Unless they're lighting timers.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think Kratos would win.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 12, 2011)

XxylophonE3 said:


> I think Kratos would win.



Except he wouldn't.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 13, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Except he wouldn't.



The consensus of the thread was that he would win. So either we're all wrong or you dont know what your talking about


----------

